# Vaccination schedule for new babies



## 5andcounting (Dec 14, 2009)

When should we give our new baby pygmys there wormer and cdt?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I give CD/T at 6 weeks and then 9 weeks. 

I worm if they show signs of needing it otherwise they get wormed right before leaving for their new homes


----------

